# Peavey xxx EL34's?



## markbolwell54 (Feb 22, 2011)

Whats everyones opinions on running EL34's in a Peavey Triple xxx?

I've never really been that happy with the tone from it and find it very dark sounding and very fizzy! Dont get me wrong its got the power and drive there but I would like to Brighten it up a bit! Would EL34's do this?

Our other guitarist in our band runs a Valve king and I actually really like the sound from it as its nice and bright sound but it does lack a bit of overall punch and drive.

Our music style is kind of Nu-metal/metalcore. I play a Schecter C7 Hellraiser with EMG707's and a Blackstar cab with V30's.


----------



## meisterjager (Feb 22, 2011)

Valveking's are 6L6 powered by standard I think, unless he's changed it to EL34?

If you don't like the fizz from the Triple X, back the gain off and run a boost with a bit more drive than usual. I think with EL34's you might run the risk of adding more fizz. You kinda need to approach the amp with a fresh mindset, as I think I mentioned to you before - it behaves different to most other stuff. 

How old are the tubes in the amp?

Make sure the dampening is on loose, too!


----------



## markbolwell54 (Feb 22, 2011)

meisterjager said:


> Valveking's are 6L6 powered by standard I think, unless he's changed it to EL34?
> 
> If you don't like the fizz from the Triple X, back the gain off and run a boost with a bit more drive than usual. I think with EL34's you might run the risk of adding more fizz. You kinda need to approach the amp with a fresh mindset, as I think I mentioned to you before - it behaves different to most other stuff.
> 
> ...


 
Yeah i've tried what you said before and it definitely helps.

Tube are new mate.

I think half the problem is that the valve king is so bright it makes my xxx sound so dark if you know what i mean?

Whats the best way to run a boost? In the fx loop?


----------



## Toshiro (Feb 22, 2011)

Always put the boost out front.

If you have a Peavey Dealer nearby, go try out a 3120, it's a XXX with EL34s stock, and changed headshell/name.


----------



## AnalogTubes (Feb 22, 2011)

I'd suggest the Winged C or Mullard EL34s. Plenty of power and not dark sounding.


----------



## viesczy (Feb 22, 2011)

I personally loathe the tone of the XXX with EL34s in it. The two gain channels sound exactly alike to my ears with EL34s in it. 

6L6s give a better thump and more  to my ears. Thusly why I have SEDs 6L6s (I think) in mine right now. 

Derek


----------



## Toshiro (Feb 23, 2011)

I didn't find that to be correct for me, the 2 high gain channels in my 3120 sound completely different with the stock EL34s or the current KT77s. 

The Rhythm channel is slightly thinner and crunchier; the Ultra channel is thicker and darker, with more saturation.


----------



## meisterjager (Feb 23, 2011)

I found the 3120 had more fizz to it when I tried it - I was not aware it had EL34s. I expected it to sound exactly the same as my Triple X (ala 5150/6505), but I was really not keen on it. I think my Triple X is riiiight on the edge of just being a bit too fizzy, and the 3120 was just too much for my taste. 

Boost up front! I use a cheapie boss SD-1 - £40.


----------



## Toshiro (Feb 23, 2011)

I don't notice any fizz, definitely not as much as a 5150.  Could be the one you demoed ended up with some overgained JJ 12AX7s, as those are the stocks...


----------



## markbolwell54 (Feb 25, 2011)

How would I run a boost in terms of eq set up on my head and on the pedal? I.e on my head what channel do I use (clear or distorted)? Where do I set my eq from (all at 12 o'clock)? and where do I set the gain on my head?

Just need a starting point really so I dont get it wildly wrong and give up on it.


----------



## meisterjager (Feb 25, 2011)

Set your high gain channel up as normal, turn your boost pedal on with the 'drive' or 'gain' at zero (or turned up a wee bit if you want less of the Triple X's gain), and the 'level' or 'output' at 10/maximum. Put the pedal's EQ knob anywhere, probably between 10 and 2 o'clock, then start tweaking your amp's tone to taste.


----------



## Impaler (Mar 6, 2011)

EL34 Tubes are better in the triple XXX than 6L6. Mine´s got KT 77 Tubes, i can really prefer it...

For Example: Gary Holt uses Triple XXX with 6L6 Tubes on the Exodus record "Shovel Headed Kill Machine" and a Triple XXX with EL34 Tubes on _The Atrocity Exhibition &#8211; Exhibit A_

you can hear the difference ;-)

Sorry for my bad english :-s


----------



## markbolwell54 (Mar 6, 2011)

Impaler said:


> EL34 Tubes are better in the triple XXX than 6L6. Mine´s got KT 77 Tubes, i can really prefer it...
> 
> For Example: Gary Holt uses Triple XXX with 6L6 Tubes on the Exodus record "Shovel Headed Kill Machine" and a Triple XXX with EL34 Tubes on _The Atrocity Exhibition  Exhibit A_
> 
> ...


 
I just want it less dark sounding!


----------



## Impaler (Mar 6, 2011)

Yeah thats what i mean. 
KT 77 oder EL 34 Tubes are the best for XXX! It sounds more like a hotrodded Marshall with El 34, more highs and cuts better trough the mix!


----------



## Rook (Mar 6, 2011)

What cab are you and your bandmate using? If your blackstar is the straight series one cab I'm not surprised it's too dark.


----------



## markbolwell54 (Mar 6, 2011)

Fun111 said:


> What cab are you and your bandmate using? If your blackstar is the straight series one cab I'm not surprised it's too dark.


 
I'm using the oversize slanted blackstar with v30 and my bandmate is using valve king head and valve king cab.


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (Mar 6, 2011)

Boost it with a TS-9. It brightened my peavey up a bit (solid state), made it more "angry" sounding, and tightened it up a lot.


----------



## markbolwell54 (Mar 6, 2011)

GuitaristOfHell said:


> Boost it with a TS-9. It brightened my peavey up a bit (solid state), made it more "angry" sounding, and tightened it up a lot.


 
Yeah I've got one that I'm trying to repair at the mo hopefully it will give me the sound I want.


----------



## markbolwell54 (Mar 6, 2011)

I keep wondering if I'd be better trading it for a 5150, 6505 or Bugera 6262 but a friend thinks it still wont give me what i want?


----------



## Impaler (Mar 6, 2011)

dont trade a XXX for a Bugera!
The XXX is tighter than the 5150. In my opinion the XXX is better for fast riffing (thrash or Death Metal) and the 5150 more für Hardcore/Metalcore. Just my Opinion. 
The 5150 got more Low End an more low Mids.

Test one 5150 if you can


----------



## Drusas (Mar 6, 2011)

The XXX with JJel34's in my experience is about one of the best amps around, especially for the $. Just run it with a parametric eq and your gold.


----------



## Toshiro (Mar 6, 2011)

I dunno how this amp could be too dark, I can't stand the treble on the rhythm channel above 7 or 8, and usually keep it about 5.


----------



## JeffHenneman (Mar 6, 2011)

When I had my triple xxx I switched between both types of tubes and couldn't quite get the sound right. I think a mix of each would have been great. Maybe an eq in the loop is what you really need, I find that useing an eq in the loop can make a great difference.


----------



## maggotspawn (Mar 6, 2011)

I have a couple of XXX heads, right now I'm running 6L6GC's in them, but I'm anxious to try out some KT77's. I heard they rock in the XXX, kind of like EL34's with more bottom end.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Mar 6, 2011)

Let's not forget that JJ now makes big bottle 6CA7s which are supposed to be the biggest bottom-end having EL34s you can get.


----------



## SolNuMachine (Mar 6, 2011)

From personal experience with the Booger, the ELs are better for getting a doom/sludge type tone but for more technical stuff w/ fast palm mutes, etc. 6L6s are more articulate with bigger, tighter bass response. If you like 12th position powerchords, Sabbath, and Chevy Novas, EL34s all the way.
I will assume the xxx would respond similarly. The post of the Bugera is designed after the xxx as opposed to the 5150s.


----------



## meisterjager (Mar 7, 2011)

Toshiro said:


> I dunno how this amp could be too dark, I can't stand the treble on the rhythm channel above 7 or 8, and usually keep it about 5.



Why would you ever have treble above 7 or 8?!

I can't say the Triple X is dark, personally.. If anything I'd say the 6505 is probably darker, though it does have a power amp presence control which makes a fair bit of difference to the sound.

Try not to take this as stupid as it may sound, but have you had your ears checked? I went for a routine check-up recently cos things started sounding a bit weird to me, turns out I had a bad ear infection in each ear. That's cleared up now and everything sounds great again!


----------



## SolNuMachine (Mar 7, 2011)

Practice w/ plugs, unless you're retarded. It WILL eff your ears up asap, especially if you have a newb drummer jacking everyone up to level.


----------



## markbolwell54 (Mar 7, 2011)

Perhaps "too dark" isn't the best way to describe it! Maybe I should say its very nasal sounding, i wouldn't say muddy but I would just like a bit more brightness to it like I use to get from my Line 6 spider 150 head! I know I cant really compare the SS sound from my line 6 to my xxx but I use to love the sound from it!


----------



## SolNuMachine (Mar 7, 2011)

Might want to play with the presence a bit.


----------



## markbolwell54 (Mar 7, 2011)

SolNuMachine said:


> Might want to play with the presence a bit.


 
It doesn't have a dedicated presence control! But I think you're right it if did have one! I feel like it would be like playing it with the precence control set at zero!


----------



## SolNuMachine (Mar 7, 2011)

The peavey speaks would prob be a little more trebly than v30s. i have both and the sheffields seem to be a little shrill as compared w/ celest. see what the vking cab does. sheffs r similar to 75watt celes, which r intended 4 el34 equipped marshalls.


----------



## Toshiro (Mar 7, 2011)

meisterjager said:


> Why would you ever have treble above 7 or 8?!



After reading this thread I had to see how bright the amp could get.


----------



## markbolwell54 (Mar 7, 2011)

Toshiro said:


> After reading this thread I had to see how bright the amp could get.


 
And?


----------



## Toshiro (Mar 7, 2011)

markbolwell54 said:


> And?



The treble on 8 is an icepick in the forehead.


----------



## anthonyfaso (Mar 7, 2011)

The other guitarist in my band uses EL34's in his XXX and it sounds great. Has a lot of snarl and bite to it.


----------



## markbolwell54 (Mar 8, 2011)

Well I've managed to borrow a Ibanez TS808 tube screamer for tonights practice! Is that a decent model to use for a boost?


----------



## meisterjager (Mar 8, 2011)

^ one of the best, mate! Maybe you're just simply not a fan of the tone the Triple X has. Get to a guitar shop and try some stuff out man!


----------



## SolNuMachine (Mar 8, 2011)

Pee on some employees.


----------



## markbolwell54 (Mar 8, 2011)

meisterjager said:


> ^ one of the best, mate! Maybe you're just simply not a fan of the tone the Triple X has. Get to a guitar shop and try some stuff out man!


 
i am begining to think that might be the case! But why am I prefering the tone from a valve king or line 6 spider? surely thats like prefering a ford over a porche? lol.


----------



## meisterjager (Mar 8, 2011)

I really liked my old Valveking, just cos it's cheap don't mean it sounds bad!

Maybe you should try and record some clips for us?


----------



## markbolwell54 (Mar 8, 2011)

Tried the TS808, way too much interference and noise!

But I had a play about with the send and return knobs on the effects loop and it made a hell of a difference! I've turned the both up to max (10) and theres a lot more clarity there.


----------



## Wookieslayer (Mar 8, 2011)

you're putting the ts808 in front of the amp right, not in the loop?


----------



## markbolwell54 (Mar 9, 2011)

Wookieslayer said:


> you're putting the ts808 in front of the amp right, not in the loop?


 
Yeah. i put it up front.


----------



## meisterjager (Mar 9, 2011)

You need the drive right down low, and the level up high on the 808. It sounds like you were probably overloading the amp in the front end.


----------



## markbolwell54 (Mar 9, 2011)

meisterjager said:


> You need the drive right down low, and the level up high on the 808. It sounds like you were probably overloading the amp in the front end.


 
Thats how i had it mate. To be honest it didn't seem to add a great deal to the tone. I'm thinking I just dont like the tone from this amp! I want my Line 6 Spider back   I guess im just a cheap slut haha.


----------



## meisterjager (Mar 9, 2011)

Haha, that's not a bad think! Why don't you pick up a Valveking if you definitely like that tone? Have you tried the VK through your cab?


----------



## markbolwell54 (Mar 9, 2011)

meisterjager said:


> Haha, that's not a bad think! Why don't you pick up a Valveking if you definitely like that tone? Have you tried the VK through your cab?


 
No I haven't, I'll try next week at practice. Whats you think of the Randall heads? Like the RH150?


----------



## meisterjager (Mar 9, 2011)

Personally I'm not a fan.. but don't take my word for it cos I quite liked the Triple X 

Try your head + his cab and all those kinda combinations man!


----------



## maxoom (Mar 10, 2011)

Peavey XXX and JSX owners need to take the amp to a tech and have 640k ohm or higher "quality" Screen Grid resistors installed.The Peavey ones are crap and have attributed to the poor
performance and dependability of these amps.Bob`s EUROTUBES site has a bit on this.
I had this done after set after set of tube failure and it turned my XXX into a completely different amp.I can turn my gain up now with no fizz and it is usable gain.I have Ruby labeled JJ EL34`s in it.
I did this to just be able to sell it but it turned out sounding so incredible I have kept it.

My favorite was the KT77 tubes.I`m running the El34`s just for a change of pace.


----------



## markbolwell54 (Mar 10, 2011)

Does impedance have an affect on overall tone? I'm running my setup at 16 ohms mono.


----------



## markbolwell54 (Mar 10, 2011)

The more I think of it the more I think i just dont like the tone from my Triple x! I think i like the solid state sound too much lol. I was thinking mybe a Randall V2 or T2, what do you think guys? Will a V2 or T2 cut through ok with a valveking?


----------



## markbolwell54 (Mar 13, 2011)

Going to try dialing my amp in again and see if i can satisfy my requirments for tone.


----------



## Toshiro (Mar 13, 2011)

markbolwell54 said:


> Going to try dialing my amp in again and see if i can satisfy my requirments for tone.



Do this:

Put the damping into loose. Match the impedance to your cab.
Select crunch channel.
Set all the EQ knobs to 5.
Slowly turn the gain up until you get enough saturation, but no further than 5.

If you don't like this tone *at all* it's possible you don't like the amp's voicing. Sell it and move on, IMO.

If you like something about the tone, tweak the EQ knobs in small increments, none of them should be over 7 or under 3.

While swapping tubes might make a difference, it's like adding flavor on top of the amp's basic tone. If you don't like this tone to begin with, no amount of toppings are going to help you.


----------



## markbolwell54 (Mar 15, 2011)

Got an EQ (boss GE-7) to try at practice tonight! How the hell do I set this thing up? lol. Run it out front or in the fx loop? Before noise suppressor or after?

I guess I just set all the sliders at zero and tweek from there? Where do I set the level?


----------



## Wookieslayer (Mar 15, 2011)

Try it in the loop!


----------



## markbolwell54 (Mar 15, 2011)

Wookieslayer said:


> Try it in the loop!


 
Thats what she said  hahahaha


----------

